# L.G PINSTRIPPING/LEAFING- SIMI VALLEY



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

1-(805)-404-6539 TELL HIM YOU SEEN HIS PAGE ON LAYITLOW


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

nice work where are they at


----------



## ABRAXASS (Oct 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Apr 27 2011, 02:07 PM~20432582
> *nice work where are they at
> *


Yesss........
Contact info please


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chef_@Apr 27 2011, 12:07 PM~20432582
> *nice work where are they at
> *


SIMI VALLEY . HE WILL COME TO YOU FOR A FEW MORE DOLLARS FOR GAS COOL CAT REAL DOWN TO EARTH AND DOES GOOD WORK


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by ABRAXASS_@Apr 27 2011, 12:13 PM~20432604
> *Yesss........
> Contact info please
> *


1-805-404-6539 from simi valley


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## Rag Ryda (Sep 5, 2010)

Sweet!! Gotta let him put it down on mine... :biggrin:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Rag Ryda_@Apr 28 2011, 09:15 PM~20445087
> *Sweet!! Gotta let him put it down on mine... :biggrin:
> *


dude he can get down on the leafing


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@Apr 28 2011, 12:52 PM~20440613
> *SIMI VALLEY . HE WILL COME TO YOU FOR A FEW MORE DOLLARS FOR GAS COOL CAT REAL DOWN TO EARTH AND DOES GOOD WORK
> *


x87... :biggrin:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

ttt for his work i know his work is out there post it up


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

HE DOES SOME SICK ASS JOBS!!!!... TTT FOR LEO!


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 4 2011, 09:29 PM~20487834
> *HE DOES SOME SICK ASS JOBS!!!!... TTT FOR LEO!
> *


YUP! TTT Any pics of his work post them up, lets help get his work out their, HE KNOWS HIS STUFF! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@May 5 2011, 09:29 PM~20495144
> *YUP! TTT Any pics of his work post them up, lets help get his work out their, HE KNOWS HIS STUFF! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


to the top


----------



## MISTER ED (Jul 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@Apr 27 2011, 01:57 PM~20431777
> *1-(805)-404-6539  TELL HIM  YOU SEEN HIS PAGE ON LAYITLOW
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :biggrin: 
Can we see the whole car.....


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MISTER ED_@May 9 2011, 02:14 PM~20515907
> *very nice :biggrin:
> Can we see the whole car.....
> *


cool!!


----------



## SOUTHERN LIFE (Jan 26, 2011)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@May 9 2011, 08:47 PM~20519353
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: CLEAN !!! IS THIS THE SAME HOMIE L.G FROM FP ?


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

thanks for the bumps .where is ''fp"


----------



## jaycee (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@Apr 27 2011, 10:57 AM~20431777
> *1-(805)-404-6539  TELL HIM  YOU SEEN HIS PAGE ON LAYITLOW
> 
> 
> ...


clean work..


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by jaycee_@May 10 2011, 02:13 PM~20524073
> *clean work..
> *


thanks :biggrin:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)




----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

to the top


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

THE HOMIE DOES GOOD WORK...


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

post up more of his work


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

leo is a coo ass cat heres is some more shit he's done!


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BOSS HOGIN_@May 17 2011, 03:35 PM~20572848
> *leo is a coo ass cat heres is some more shit he's done!
> 
> 
> ...


to the top for some nice work


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## CROWNROYAL (Jun 22, 2007)

:wow: :wow:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

to the top


----------



## cadilinc (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by irma806_@Apr 27 2011, 10:57 AM~20431777
> *1-(805)-404-6539  TELL HIM  YOU SEEN HIS PAGE ON LAYITLOW
> 
> 
> ...


 Hey I`ve seen this car some where. de callejero :biggrin: :biggrin: Yea seen the work homie does a good job. Que ondas Ralphy saludos bro


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

what up vinni jus chill'n and you


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

Clean work


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Dose that burgundy elcomino belong to chronic from connected?


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

chef said:


> Dose that burgundy elcomino belong to chronic from connected?


yess ser!


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

to the top for leo


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

TTFT


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

TTT for leo with the tight hand writing!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT FOR LEO...


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

SHOULD BE POSTING WORK OF LG IN TWO WEEKS


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

sounds good post them up


----------



## UCE*EP (Nov 29, 2004)

That's a bad ass Big Body USO... My 70 Monte will be getting painted by the end of next week, do you know if he will be willing to travel to El paso? LTK Pmme homie.. thanks


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

to the top for leo where are those pic of his work post them up


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

irma806 said:


> to the top for leo where are those pic of his work post them up


Leo recentely did some work for me, I will post pictures as soon as the car is ready.:thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

WESTCOASTER said:


> Leo recentely did some work for me, I will post pictures as soon as the car is ready.:thumbsup:


sounds good lets get his work out there he is bad ass


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

UCE*EP said:


> That's a bad ass Big Body USO... My 70 Monte will be getting painted by the end of next week, do you know if he will be willing to travel to El paso? LTK Pmme homie.. thanks


pm you


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

Here is some work Leo knocked out for me....Thanks Leo.:thumbsup:


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

Here is a side view......


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

WESTCOASTER said:


> Here is some work Leo knocked out for me....Thanks Leo.:thumbsup:


to the top for leo's work he doing the damm thing thanks for the pic let keep puting more of his work out there


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

can some one pass me his number trying to get some work done


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

chef said:


> can some one pass me his number trying to get some work done


PM'D


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

thanks for the info :thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

chef said:


> thanks for the info :thumbsup:


no problem :thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:drama:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

leo should be coming tomorrow to do some work on the ride so i'll post some pics tomorrow


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

chef said:


> leo should be coming tomorrow to do some work on the ride so i'll post some pics tomorrow


:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ok here is leo 's work on the ride were doing at the pad


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)




----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

great work from leo and a real cool vato ,defently going to have him do more work on more of our rides


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

chef said:


> View attachment 350329
> 
> View attachment 350330
> 
> View attachment 350331


TO THE TOP FOR LEO'S WORK .DOING THE DAMM THING :thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:420: :drama:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

ttft


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)




----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## BOSS HOGIN (Feb 12, 2010)

mr colors said:


>


 nice looking caddi!


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

BOSS HOGIN said:


> nice looking caddi!


thank you !!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:inout:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:drama:*ttmft for leo*


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

looks good


----------



## demons 87 (Dec 12, 2008)

OH YEAH LEO IS ONE BAD ASS DUDE. HOMIE GOT DOWN ON MY REGAL, ILL POST PICS LATER TTT FOR LEO.


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

wheres some pics of leo's new work ?


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

ttt post up whats new


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

Anybody have his #


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

805 404 - 6539


----------



## FLEET~HOOD (Dec 20, 2005)

definetly a good guy he did my whole car few years back clean and good on prices


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

FLEET~HOOD said:


> definetly a good guy he did my whole car few years back clean and good on prices


x2 .ttt


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

*ttmft
http://







*


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Any pics of new work ?


----------



## pepes21 (Jul 24, 2006)

i will post a car leo did about a month ago 
BAD ASS work
will recommend him to any one and everyone


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

pepes21 said:


> i will post a car leo did about a month ago
> BAD ASS work
> will recommend him to any one and everyone


thank im shore he will apprecited it !!


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

WHATS NEW OUT THERE POST THEM PICS


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

bumps to the top


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:bumps to the top


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

bumps


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

lg jus fineshed my sons stroller
http://








http://








http://


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

http://







http://








http://


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

*bumps !*


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

The fishtank caprice on page 3 is......SICK!


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

pepes21 said:


> i will post a car leo did about a month ago
> BAD ASS work
> will recommend him to any one and everyone


Yuup.. Leo, just finish my car ... came out bad ass....just need to shoot clear and I'll post pics.


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

to the the top for leo repping him all the way to the magazine thank for all your hard work


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

http://


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

eight1eightstyle said:


> Yuup.. Leo, just finish my car ... came out bad ass....just need to shoot clear and I'll post pics.


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

eight1eightstyle said:


> View attachment 519617


 to the top for leo


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

mr colors said:


> to the top for leo


TTMFT!!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Didn't know the homie Leo had its own topic. I'll be posting a lot of pics from now on.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

The ranfla looks great , Leo got down on it


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTT


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

to the top for leo


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

mr colors said:


> to the top for leo






X5960  :thumbsup:


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK LEO...


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> X5960  :thumbsup:


:biggrin:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

mr colors said:


> :biggrin:




Wattup fool?????


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> TTMFT


 x2


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

1st time in here,, but nice work homie.. props on that blue impala, doing it the hard way on a lift.. shit hurts ya neck and back after a while..
:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

sic713 said:


> 1st time in here,, but nice work homie.. props on that blue impala, doing it the hard way on a lift.. shit hurts ya neck and back after a while..
> :thumbsup:





:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for the homie Leo...


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

ttmft for leo


----------



## chef (Apr 18, 2009)

Hell yeah he just stop by to give me a quote so should be ready in a few weeks , ttft for the homie


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for the homie Leo:thumbsup:


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

angelisticsola5960 said:


>


Great touch


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

to the top


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

mr colors said:


> to the top




TTMFT!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for the homie Leo!!!


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump for the homie Leo!!!


:shh: lol! what up mister
bumps LG !


----------



## INKEDUP (Jan 10, 2012)

LG Pinstriping....one of the best! !!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for the homie Leo:thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Bump for the homie Leo:thumbsup:


x2


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Another LG job well done...:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Another LG job well done...:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump...


----------



## BIGD6FOU (May 24, 2011)

I was told by one of my members to to look into your thread. Leo,your work is very clean. 

I will definitely give you a call when I'm ready. 

Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump for the homie Leo:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

:rimshot:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump..


----------



## Lokey (Feb 3, 2008)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Another LG job well done...:thumbsup:


Sickness brotha :nicoderm:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## Augie.Majestics (Nov 26, 2012)

[QcleanUOTE=angelisticsola5960;16126295]









clean homie!, did you spray it also?








Another LG job well done...:thumbsup:[/QUOTE]


----------



## topd0gg (Feb 7, 2010)

angelisticsola5960 said:


> Another LG job well done...:thumbsup:


bad ass :worship:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Augie.Majestics said:


> [QcleanUOTE=angelisticsola5960;16126295]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








No. He did the Striping and leafing only. 
Krazy Kustoms did the patterns.


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

topd0gg said:


> bad ass :worship:







:thumbsup:


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bump


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!!


----------



## chosen one (Aug 21, 2007)

Nice work did all my homies car,s came out very nice and very reasonable


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

chosen one said:


> Nice work did all my homies car,s came out very nice and very reasonable





:thumbsup:


----------



## mr colors (Dec 29, 2009)

bumps to the top for leo


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

mr colors said:


> bumps to the top for leo








X5960!!!


----------



## angelisticsola5960 (Nov 26, 2010)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## mr.glasshouse (Feb 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## WESTCOASTER (Sep 21, 2005)

Keep them coming ..TTT!


----------

